# found something in my deer meat



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Started cutting up one of the deer we got yesterday and found a long thin worm that sort of looked like a centipede in between the layers of meat. Anyone ever seen this before? We never have. Don''t really think it got there afeter we hung it. Any ideas?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Post a pic of it if you can. I sure as hell would not eat that meat until you verify what the critter is.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Might wanna give your local DNR a call and ask or show them, might help with the education of deer managment for everybody.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

My camera won't take very good pics up close, so this is the best I can do. The head is on the righthand side, and has like tenicles or something comeing off the head. And the back half has legs like a centipede. The thing is Bright red in color, and about 2 inches long.
I've been trying to upload the pic, but I cant get it to go in the post. I'll ltry puttting it in my photo page.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Not to sound like an A-hole, but are you certain it was not a tendon or vein? They sometimes remind me of a flat tape worm....


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.cvm.okstate.edu/instruction/kocan/vpar5333/deerpar.htm

anything in these pics look like it.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

i wish to hell it was a vein, but this thing lived even after we tried smashing it. It was definately alive. The pic is in my phot gallarey now if you want to see. 

Fish for fun, Thanks for the link, but it didn't look like anything I seen there.

The head of it is on the left in that picture.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would guess that thing got in there after you hung it up. Parasites have no need for legs.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would guess that it got there afterward as well. It has been rather warm out and there are a lot of bugs still out and about. Perhaps you picked it up when dragging the deer out? Nevertheless, I would think you could take it to a local university or a county extension office and have it identified. The picture is hard to tell but to me it almost looks like a millipede.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry for the initial doubt! Bet that got your attention quick. I agree with what M.magis and Brian typed. On a warm day, who knows what can climb aboard from the time the deer falls until you get it hung. Lot of critters crawling around in the leaf litter, etc.... a millipede could crawl in there with relative ease. He probably thought he had found the ritz-carlton of bug hide outs!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Here are some millipede/centipede sites with pictures.

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/cent.html

http://bugguide.net/node/view/16793/bgimage

Maybe you can find it in these. If the meat looks right and the liver looks healthy, I'd process the deer and identify the bug before consuming. I had one of the ones in that list given by fish4fun a couple of years ago. It was not a problem for consumption, but it is sure nice to know ahead of time.


----------



## xx78 (Jun 10, 2005)

Trying to help. I took a parasite class while in college. Was this thing embedded in the muscle tissue, ie you had to cut it out, or was it on the surface? It does look like a centipede, but it could be some type of parasitic nematode. True tape worms are found in the digestive system itself. They attach themselves in the intestines and feed on food from there. They are normally white and very long. There are other kinds of parasites that migrate to the muscle tissue in animals. Typically cooking the meat to so the inside of the meat reaches somewhere around 160 degrees will kill them. Check that temp to make sure........


----------

